# White prepared to call M-1 Global's bluff of free Lesnar vs. Emelianenko bout



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

> *White prepared to call M-1 Global's bluff of free Lesnar vs. Emelianenko bout*
> _by John Morgan on Nov 28, 2009 at 12:00 pm ET_
> 
> Earlier this month, M-1 Global exec Jerry Millen made waves by claiming Fedor Emelianenko would be willing to fight Brock Lesnar for free.
> ...


[ Source ]


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dana would NEVER set this fight up outside of the UFC, so he's pretty much bullshitting himself and everyone who reads this interview. And he knows it.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Way to go white, you completely missed the point of "Fedor will fight anyone for free."


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

dana made a good point about their bluff, now that we have heard brock was fighting at 60% and is pretty sure he will come back and be better than ever i really want to see him fight fedor.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh please! 

Dana's completely unprofessional and unpolished speech is seriously getting on my nerves. FFS you're the PRESIDENT of a MULTI BILLION worth company and somehow you can't control your swearing? /rant.

This just makes me think that Brock's illness was another gimmick to get more ratings. A week and a half ago, Brock was dying and now he has minor surgery and is thinking about fighting again? Gimme a break. 

Hopefully, he recovers quickly and this fight takes place, so Fedor can show the world who the real champ is.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Dana would NEVER set this fight up outside of the UFC, so he's pretty much bullshitting himself and everyone who reads this interview. And he knows it.


I believe White over over those thieves at M-1. Will White call them out? Yes, I believe so. Will M-1 stick to their word? Hell no, they're risking too much by Emelianenko losing. Emelianenko is the _only_ person keeping M-1 afloat, other than Mousasi.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> I believe White over over those thieves at M-1. Will White call them out? Yes, I believe so. Will M-1 stick to their word? Hell no, they're risking too much by Emelianenko losing. Emelianenko is the _only_ person keeping M-1 afloat, other than Mousasi.


Mousasi is great and all but how much of a star is he?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> Mousasi is great and all but how much of a star is he?


That's my point. M-1 has invested _everything_ into Fedor, and they want to protect him. To be honest, if I didn't visit MMAF and keep up with MMA, I wouldn't even know of Mousasi.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> Mousasi is great and all but how much of a star is he?


_I consider him a huge Star at the moment! He's very well known after his Babalu fight. Probably the second most well known fighter who isn't signed by the UFC._


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

How can you judge Dana White's competency as a 'president of a multi-million dollar company' on his use of language? Limp-wrists don't make it in buisness, and most of the richest men in the world are also some of the nastiest. Why disect the buisness aspects of the UFC when, at the end of the day, it's the best in it's niche and Dana gives people the fights they want to see?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> How can you judge Dana White's competency as a 'president of a multi-million dollar company' on his use of language? Limp-wrists don't make it in buisness, and most of the richest men in the world are also some of the nastiest. Why disect the buisness aspects of the UFC when, at the end of the day, it's the best in it's niche and Dana gives people the fights they want to see?


_Dana has an exemplary function! He should stop acting like a 13 year old boy who discovers the words f.uck and ass.hole. It's ridiculos to use such an offensive language when you are the boss of such a big company. Grow up Dana plz
_


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _I consider him a huge Star at the moment! He's very well known after his Babalu fight. Probably the second most well known fighter who isn't signed by the UFC._


That couldn't be any further from the truth.

- Babalu
- Frank Shamrock
- Bas Rutten
- Tim Sylvia
- "Mayhem" Miller
- Brett Rogers

Gegard Mousasi is still a nobody in the U.S.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Dana has an exemplary function! He should stop acting like a 13 year old boy who discovers the words f.uck and ass.hole. It's ridiculos to use such an offensive language when you are the boss of such a big company. Grow up Dana plz


Well he's a bloke, it's up to him if he swears or not. If someone got offended I'm sure he'd be quick to say sorry..? It's really quite a trivial thing, a habit. The grown up thing to do is just ignore it if you don't like it!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_A nobody really:confused02:
Ups must be because i am from Europe^^

But everybody who know's a littel bit about MMA should know Mousasi._


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

SM33 said:


> How can you judge Dana White's competency as a 'president of a multi-million dollar company' on his use of language? Limp-wrists don't make it in buisness, and most of the richest men in the world are also some of the nastiest. Why disect the buisness aspects of the UFC when, at the end of the day, it's the best in it's niche and Dana gives people the fights they want to see?


Cursing every 2 seconds is a highly uneducated way to express yourself. Many media outlets I'm sure are reluctant to take live interviews of him because of his language. The only thing it proves is that he has no control of himself. Bad for business and image of the company much? 

Oh and the nastier ones are the quiet ones, whose next moves you cannot predict therefore counter. Dana is a clown for acting like that.

It's only the best in its niche because it has a certain monopoly on the sport.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Toxie said:


> Cursing every 2 seconds is a highly uneducated way to express yourself. Many media outlets I'm sure are reluctant to take live interviews of him because of his language. The only thing it proves is that he has no control of himself. Bad for business and image of the company much?
> 
> Oh and the nastier ones are the quiet ones, whose next moves you cannot predict therefore counter. Dana is a clown for acting like that.
> 
> It's only the best in its niche because it has a certain monopoly on the sport.


Swearing does not indicate that someone is uneducated. Its a personal choice that has nothing to do with intelligence.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Toxie said:


> Cursing every 2 seconds is a highly uneducated way to express yourself. Many media outlets I'm sure are reluctant to take live interviews of him because of his language. The only thing it proves is that he has no control of himself. Bad for business and image of the company much?
> 
> Oh and the nastier ones are the quiet ones, whose next moves you cannot predict therefore counter. Dana is a clown for acting like that.
> 
> It's only the best in its niche because it has a certain monopoly on the sport.


Dana White turned a failing company into a billion dollar company, and has had bad language the entire time.

Monopoly? It's not White's fault that other MMA promotions aren't smart with their money, and only think about the next fight, as opposed to their company future. _Affliction_ is the perfect example, in that they paid out too much to Fedor and Showtime, only for the fight never to happen.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Dana White turned a failing company into a billion dollar company, and has had bad language the entire time.
> 
> Monopoly? It's not White's fault that other MMA promotions aren't smart with their money, and only think about the next fight, as opposed to their company future. _Affliction_ is the perfect example, in that they paid out too much to Fedor and Showtime, only for the fight never to happen.


Well technically he turned a failing company into a failing company, then Forrest vs Bonnar turned it into a successful company with DW's assistance. 

DW definitely comes off as a tool, but it's not his swearing that is the least professional of his attributes. It's how he has ZERO stock in his own word. Zero stock.

"Dan Henderson, I promise he signed with SF 1000%"

"Brock Lesnar may never fight again"

"Tito will never fight in the UFC again"

"Anyone involved with the EA game will never fight in the UFC"

AND MY FAVORITE:

"I have a huge announcement to make this weekend that will blow your mind/change the sport/etc." Then it ends up being that Coleman resigned or that they might have an event in China someday or something. Ugh.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Swearing does not indicate that someone is uneducated. Its a personal choice that has nothing to do with intelligence.


I didn't say White was uneducated, I said his way of expressing himself is uneducated. Swearing is so uneccessary in this case. Can't he get his ideas across without dropping bombs?



UrbanBounca said:


> Dana White turned a failing company into a billion dollar company, and has had bad language the entire time.
> 
> Monopoly? It's not White's fault that other MMA promotions aren't smart with their money, and only think about the next fight, as opposed to their company future. _Affliction_ is the perfect example, in that they paid out too much to Fedor and Showtime, only for the fight never to happen.


He did, but I don't agree with certain moves he's made lately. 

It is White's fault that they liquidated PrideFC though.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

People are talking about M-1 as if they amount to nothing more than agents for Fedor and Mousasi. They run popular events around the world featuring a fair pool of fighters. What bearing do Fedor or Mousasi, who fight in Strikeforce ( aside from the occasional exhibition ) have on events like the M-1 challenge? 

Granted, they are not the behemoth that the UFC has become, but outside of the US they are no joke.

The idea they have invested everything in Fedor and Mousasi is nonsense. They pretty much have first dibs on a large global area and will continue being M-1 long after Fedor and Mousasi have hung up there gloves.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Agreed. M-1 is sitting comfortably. The Fedor bit just gets them some leverage against the UFC. 

Plus, MMA is an exciting and brash sport. Getting upset about his language but not being bothered by two guys trying to knock the poo outta each other... Seems like a priority thing to me...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Dana would NEVER set this fight up outside of the UFC, so he's pretty much bullshitting himself and everyone who reads this interview. And he knows it.


I think both parties are full of it. To suggest Brock go to Russia and fight Fedor for free is just as stupid. No way these guys are going to fight for free. Just a lot of meaningless posturing.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Well technically he turned a failing company into a failing company, then Forrest vs Bonnar turned it into a successful company with DW's assistance.
> 
> DW definitely comes off as a tool, but it's not his swearing that is the least professional of his attributes. It's how he has ZERO stock in his own word. Zero stock.
> 
> ...


You have a problem with the UFC as a whole, it's that simple. :sarcastic12: Dana White played a huge part in that reality show, called _The Ultimate Fighter_, which potentially allowed Bonnar and Griffin to square off.

The UFC is based in the U.S., and _still_, the most dominant promotion.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Regards Danas persona... come on now! Every chairman/director in just about every popular sport are massive c**nts. In the UK, the football club chairman might talk polite and stuff, but they are greedy lying thieving twats. I would rather put it all out there and act like a c**nt if you are one : Dana White. Rather than this behind the scenes douchery, while in public portraying the image of a saint.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> You have a problem with the UFC as a whole, it's that simple. :sarcastic12: Dana White played a huge part in that reality show, called _The Ultimate Fighter_, which potentially allowed Bonnar and Griffin to square off.
> 
> The UFC is based in the U.S., and _still_, the most dominant promotion.


That was a joke guy. You got a crush on Dana or something? Dana's a girl name so it's only half gay.


Btw make no mistake, the UFC was failing under Dana's leadership until that fight, end of story. Being a tool and saying I just hate the UFC** might sway newcomers but it won't change the facts:



> In early 2001, the Ultimate Fighting Championship... was sold to casino magnates Lorenzo and Frank Fertitta... who put high school friend Dana White in charge.
> 
> 
> In 2001, when the company was purchased, the belief was that once they got back on pay-per-view, the early success would be repeated. As it turned out, that wasn’t the case, and the company, by its own accounts, lost about $33 million from 2001-05 until the magic ingredient, “The Ultimate Fighter” reality show, turned their fortunes around.



Surprise, with Dana White in charge the company lost $33 million dollars up until the Bonnar/Griffin fight. If that fight had sucked, the UFC could very potentially have gone under.


It'd be funny for DW to try and "call M-1's bluff" and end up giving SF and Fedor a massive amount of publicity after he crushes their #1 HW live and free. 



**(yeah okay, the UFC basically changed my life, I go to three MMA gyms nearly fulltime because of the UFC, 95% of my favorite fighters are in the UFC, I watch every PPV event, I've attended two live events - and I live in NY so that aint easy)


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Surprise, with Dana White in charge the company lost $33 million dollars up until the Bonnar/Griffin fight. If that fight had sucked, the UFC could very potentially have gone under.
> )


No its called an investment..... he had to invest in making TUF the TV show he had to make sure ufc did events with higher prodution value 

you have to spend money to make money! kkkaa!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SM33 said:


> How can you judge Dana White's competency as a 'president of a multi-million dollar company' on his use of language? Limp-wrists don't make it in buisness, and most of the richest men in the world are also some of the nastiest. Why disect the buisness aspects of the UFC when, at the end of the day, it's the best in it's niche and Dana gives people the fights they want to see?


It's entirely possible to be extremely nasty without a single four-letter word. I suppose Dana feels that this has come to be a signature of sorts for him.

I'm not saying that's terribly intelligent, just a possibility.

Fedor would beat Brock. Yes, I'm a Fedor nuthugger.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Btw make no mistake, the UFC was failing under Dana's leadership until that fight, end of story. Being a tool and saying I just hate the UFC** might sway newcomers but it won't change the facts:
> 
> Surprise, with Dana White in charge the company lost $33 million dollars up until the Bonnar/Griffin fight. If that fight had sucked, the UFC could very potentially have gone under.


It's typical _khoveraki_ to blame the UFC loses on Dana, but won't admit when Dana actually makes positive of the situation.

If it weren't for Dana White in helping create TUF, Griffin and Bonnar wouldn't have ever happened in the first place.

I'm not denying Griffin/Bonnar didn't have anything to do with UFC popularity, but to give them all the credit over Dana is completely ridiculous.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

And bonnar and griffin both turned out to be terrible fighters. Looks like dana's scared his cash cow paper belt holding meat head would get destroyed by fedor. 


They should just fight throw down a goold ole fashion street fight in an empty parking lot.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> And bonnar and griffin both turned out to be terrible fighters. Looks like dana's scared his cash cow paper belt holding meat head would get destroyed by fedor.
> 
> 
> They should just fight throw down a goold ole fashion street fight in an empty parking lot.


What? How is Dana White scared? Dana stated he was going to call them out on their bluff.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Toxie said:


> Cursing every 2 seconds is a highly uneducated way to express yourself. Many media outlets I'm sure are reluctant to take live interviews of him because of his language. The only thing it proves is that he has no control of himself. Bad for business and image of the company much?
> 
> Oh and the nastier ones are the quiet ones, whose next moves you cannot predict therefore counter. Dana is a clown for acting like that.
> 
> It's only the best in its niche because it has a certain monopoly on the sport.


I like it, a nice change from the politically correct idiots you see on TV every 10 seconds.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> What? How is Dana White scared? Dana stated he was going to call them out on their bluff.


Dana is scared his meathead roid jesus brock lesnar would get destroyed, thus making the UFC look bad, and losing money.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Dana is scared his meathead roid jesus brock lesnar would get destroyed, thus making the UFC look bad, and losing money.


Did you read the ******* article!? If Dana was scared Lesnar would get _destroyed_, he wouldn't call M-1 on their bluff.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont understand why they want to "sell" fedor vs lesnar for the best heavyweight ever when other heavyfughts have done more and are better, Brock has done **** ALL in mma.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Thiago_Alves said:


> I dont understand why they want to "sell" fedor vs lesnar for the best heavyweight ever when other heavyfughts have done more and are better, Brock has done **** ALL in mma.


Lesnar is extremely dominating, and the UFC HW Champion. Lesnar has a better speed/size combination than anyone Fedor has faced previously.

I would pay $100 to see this fight, but as everyone else has said, it's not going to happen, especially as a _free_ fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Believe it or not I think Dana is full of bullshit, as for fedor i do believe he would fight Brock lesnar in RUSSIA for free. Do u guys really think the ufc is going to let there biggest star go to russia and fight fedor in something they can't promote. If fedor wants to fight lesnar in russia who actually gains from it all m-1. I personally believe if m-1 could promote anything fedor will fight anyone. Say hbo lets m-1 co promote a LESNAR VS FEDOR fight, do u really thing fedor or m-1 going to say no. The question is the ufc will lose out, there is to much at stack in a m-1 co promotion with the ufc for both sides. Fedor wins m-1 is huge, ufc and lesnar wins m-1 is pretty much dead.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, everyone hates Dana now? 

I like him.

He can talk however he wants, he is an adult, who is largely in charge of the worlds largest CAGE FIGHTING organization. Don't fool yourselves, he is the reason most people were exposed to world class MMA in the first place. What he say's, or the way he rubs you, has nothing to do with his success whatsoever. The same lame people have always hated people like Howard Stern, but in the end, the hate only enhances the success.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> It's typical _khoveraki_ to blame the UFC loses on Dana, but won't admit when Dana actually makes positive of the situation.
> 
> If it weren't for Dana White in helping create TUF, Griffin and Bonnar wouldn't have ever happened in the first place.
> 
> I'm not denying Griffin/Bonnar didn't have anything to do with UFC popularity, but to give them all the credit over Dana is completely ridiculous.


I said Griffin/Bonnar saved the UFC with DW's assistance. I didn't see "DW was jerking it off in the corner to Tito's future wife while Forrest was doing all the work" did I? 



UrbanBounca said:


> Did you read the ******* article!? If Dana was scared Lesnar would get _destroyed_, he wouldn't call M-1 on their bluff.


So now you're taking DW's word seriously? Typical UB1055188, instantly believing everything Dana says even though he's got an extensive track record of lying and exaggerating.


For the record though, I don't think Fedor really had anything to do with this offer. He'd most likely fight Lesnar for free in Russia but he wouldn't do it just to prove anything.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Dana would NEVER set this fight up outside of the UFC, so he's pretty much bullshitting himself and everyone who reads this interview. And he knows it.


I don't think that was even Dana who gave that interview. Not enough swearing.

:thumb02:


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> I don't think that was even Dana who gave that interview. Not enough swearing.
> 
> :thumb02:


Good point. 


**Side Note: How do I board the Thiago Silva Bandwagon?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, I wish Fedor would just sign with the UFC. I want to see how Dana talks about him then.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Term said:


> I think both parties are full of it. To suggest Brock go to Russia and fight Fedor for free is just as stupid. No way these guys are going to fight for free. Just a lot of meaningless posturing.


Why is this stupid? Is it all about $$$$$ with the UFC or is it about the sport? Why must all MMA events be in America why cant the rest of the world showcase an event in their country? Fedor and M1 has been pushing hard to have several fights in Russia where the majority of their fan base would be. There is nothing wrong with Americans travelling to other countries and fighting fighters from those countries. Maybe the Americans are simply scared to loose the home advantage.



Fieos said:


> Agreed. M-1 is sitting comfortably. The Fedor bit just gets them some leverage against the UFC.
> 
> Plus, MMA is an exciting and brash sport. Getting upset about his language but not being bothered by two guys trying to knock the poo outta each other... Seems like a priority thing to me...




Exactly, MMA is a sport and a growing one at that. These organisations no matter their size must act accordingly, they are afterall representative of their sport. 

I think this is where East and West diverge. Dana and the UFC wants to showcase MMA like WWE. M1 wants to have MMA ran like a proper sport i.e. global, inclusive, and professional. 



jcc78 said:


> I agree totally with Dana white.and Who gives a shit if he talks like one of the dudes and uses "Swear words".He's not the ******* pope for christs sake.


You cant say "your mom is a wh0re and your a fagg0t" to anyone. People do take offense at this and most do not like being lied and being offended. This is not how NORMAL people do business. There must be a way UFC can shut Dana's mouth off else M1 should just sue the ba5tard for slander. Just shut DW's mouth, its starting to get annoying.




UrbanBounca said:


> What? How is Dana White scared? Dana stated he was going to call them out on their bluff.


So have they brought out Brock Lesnar and flown him to Russia? Dana hasnt called the bluff because hes never made his move yet.



UrbanBounca said:


> Lesnar is extremely dominating, and the UFC HW Champion. Lesnar has a better speed/size combination than anyone Fedor has faced previously.
> 
> I would pay $100 to see this fight, but as everyone else has said, it's not going to happen, especially as a _free_ fight.


The same exact hype and promises was generated when Fedor fought the other ex UFC champions. Look what happened to them? These top athletes should should seek Fedor, the number one should not look for challenges but should wait for fighters of note to seek him.



wukkadb said:


> Man, I wish Fedor would just sign with the UFC. I want to see how Dana talks about him then.


No doubt in a very possitive light. Anyone who signs for the UFC suddenly becomes a good fighter. Any good fighters who signs for the enemy imediately becomes a [email protected] one, no matter how they fought in their previous fights.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> Why is this stupid? Is it all about $$$$$ with the UFC or is it about the sport? Why must all MMA events be in America why cant the rest of the world showcase an event in their country? Fedor and M1 has been pushing hard to have several fights in Russia where the majority of their fan base would be. There is nothing wrong with Americans travelling to other countries and fighting fighters from those countries. Maybe the Americans are simply scared to loose the home advantage.


_But the UFC already went to Germany, England.. and now very soon they will go to OZ, Canada and hopefully also to Japan in the next years. _


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _But the UFC already went to Germany, England.. and now very soon they will go to OZ, Canada and hopefully also to Japan in the next years. _


For a supposed large organisations they dont really have a large footprint do they?

M1 on the other hand has co promoted on allot more countries.

So im asking this again, why cant the UFC send Brock a two way plane ride to Russia, like theyve let MMA fans to believe? The offer from M1 still stands. Its now the UFC's move.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Well first of all this Sport had to improve in one Country. The UFC just became big in the USA, you have to start small and until you can take over the World^^
This Sport is still at the early stage remember that! 

And i don't wanna comment on that M-1 offer because it's rubish^^_


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Well first of all this Sport had to improve in one Country. The UFC just became big in the USA, you have to start small and until you can take over the World^^
> This Sport is still at the early stage remember that!
> 
> And i don't wanna comment on that M-1 offer because it's rubish^^_


What do you think M1 is doing with MMA in Russia, its now huge in Russia. With less total population than America it still managed to pull in over 6 million viewers for Fedors last fight..................at 4am in the morning. Fedor has powerful fans including Russia's political elite (imagine Obama attending Brocks fights thjis is how popular Fedor is).

I wonder why most Americans think their country is the most important, how the rest of the world dosnt matter. Many Americans are so insular that they cant even point out the location of Iraq on a map.

America and UFC must learn how to play with people/countries and other organisations from around the globe.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

monaroCountry said:


> For a supposed large organisations they dont really have a large footprint do they?
> 
> M1 on the other hand has co promoted on allot more countries.
> 
> So im asking this again, why cant the UFC send Brock a two way plane ride to Russia, like theyve let MMA fans to believe? The offer from M1 still stands. Its now the UFC's move.


What other countries has M-1 promoted in other than Russia, Japan and America?

The UFC now regularly promotes in the UK and Canada. They travel all over the states, they're going to Australia soon. They've been to Germany and Japan too...

Also, they can't put Brock on a plane to Russia because he's just had surgery for a life threatening illness and is currently recuperating. 



> What do you think M1 is doing with MMA in Russia, its now huge in Russia. With less total population than America it still managed to pull in over 6 million viewers for Fedors last fight..................at 4am in the morning. Fedor has powerful fans including Russia's political elite (imagine Obama attending Brocks fights thjis is how popular Fedor is).
> 
> I wonder why most Americans think their country is the most important, how the rest of the world dosnt matter. Many Americans are so insular that they cant even point out the location of Iraq on a map.
> 
> America and UFC must learn how to play with people/countries and other organisations from around the globe.


It has nothing to do with M-1 and everything to do with Fedor. Fedor has been champion in ***** for God knows how long and ***** is like baseball to them. Fedor is one of the biggest sports stars in Russia, he carried the Olympic Torch for christ sake. Fedor fighting in MMA is akin to Michael Jordan, A.Rod or Tom Brady fighting MMA here in the states. He's a national hero over there man, it's got nothing to do with "what M-1 has done for MMA in Russia."

American's think their country is most important for the same reason almost every other person in every other country believes their country is most important, they live there and they support it. It's nothing to do with blind ignorance and everything to do with keeping ourselves afloat and defending our home. I'm sorry dude, but you come across very ignorant when you throw around statements like that. So what if Some American's can't find Iraq on a map, you'd be hard pressed to find an Iraqi who can point out where Colorado is on a map too.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Dana is just pissed he does not have the best heavyweight in the world. Let's see how Brock can match up against Nog first.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Man, I wish Fedor would just sign with the UFC. I want to see how Dana *talks* about him then.


Not sure if there would be a lot of talking with the kind of suction dana would be applying to fedor's genitalia.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

if m1 is so big and popular why can they only put on real international quality shows by co-promoting?? Maybe because they arent nearly as big and as popular as ppl are saying.... i've watched the lame m1 world challenge stuff on HDnet... poor production to poor commentating to mostly poor fighters.... = a crappy event (altho there's a couple fighters there i enjoy like Karl "Psycho" Amoussou).

They simply cant put on big shows that will get millions of viewers or hundreds of thousands of PPV buyers.... they just arent that profitable which is why they try to leech of companies that are.

As for this fighting for free.... Brock seems like the kinda guy that would fight for free if you insult him at a bar in backwoods Minnesota. 

Fedor seems like the kind of guy who would fight for free if it was organized and properly reffed.

Ppl believing M1 need to give their heads a shake tho.... they wont let Fedor fight for any company unless you give them half, but they are gonna let the biggest fight ever go for free?? How unlikely is that?? They need the $$.... UFC doesnt... what does the UFC really have to lose?? Do you really think the UFC goes broke if Brock lost a fight to Fedor??:sarcastic12: M1 is the only company with something to lose. 

Chuck went to Japan and lost and the average MMA fan doesnt know/care. It didnt change his popularity then or now and nobody cares or mentions it now. If Brock lost, im sure some fans would be shocked from the USA, but they would get over it and the demand for Fedor would increase 10x and the pressure would once again be on The Last Emperors management to get a deal done.....

everybody who acts like Fedor is in the right needs to ask themselves this.... why is he the only fighter that deserves so many special concessions?? Where do you draw the line?? What will guys who already are a bigger draw $ wise then Fedor want in the future?? What happens when/if Fedor loses?? Is he still worth unprecended $ and 50% promotion?? Will somebody else step up and ask for the same deal (Anderson, GSP or Brock for example)??

This free fight wont happen, Dana should call them out tho, he has NOTHING to lose, UFC is becoming engrained in American popular culture (it already is here in Canada, it's a BIG deal) and one Brock loss isnt going to change that. 

I know for some of the Fedor fans it's bigger then Fedor vs Brock.... it's Fedor vs the UFC, Fedor vs America.... you want Russia to finally win?? haha, sorry, you lose again ;P you want somehow magically for Fedor to beat Brock and it to somehow bring down the UFC.... again....


CLIFF NOTES

-M1 tells a nice story 

- Dana says "Cool Story, Bro"


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> It has nothing to do with M-1 and everything to do with Fedor. Fedor has been champion in ***** for God knows how long and ***** is like baseball to them. Fedor is one of the biggest sports stars in Russia, he carried the Olympic Torch for christ sake. Fedor fighting in MMA is akin to Michael Jordan, A.Rod or Tom Brady fighting MMA here in the states. He's a national hero over there man, it's got nothing to do with "what M-1 has done for MMA in Russia."
> 
> American's think their country is most important for the same reason almost every other person in every other country believes their country is most important, they live there and they support it. It's nothing to do with blind ignorance and everything to do with keeping ourselves afloat and defending our home. I'm sorry dude, but you come across very ignorant when you throw around statements like that. So what if Some American's can't find Iraq on a map, you'd be hard pressed to find an Iraqi who can point out where Colorado is on a map too.


Very level headed and intelligent post. + repped. 


To the article posted, its a little strange how one moment Brock will never fight again and hes in a life threatening condition, then he has minor surgery and now hes just kicking back and relaxing. Thats a little fishy to me. I think they just wanted to milk it and try to get some sympathy to improve Lesnar's popularity. 

Too all the people discrediting Dana White for the company to have been struggling awhile ago, well its not easy to build a sport and compete with Football, Baseball, Basketball, Hockey, Racing, and Pro Wrestling while those are on cable for free and you have to sell PPV's. They made a big investment to put TUF on the air, which was a risk vs reward decision. It worked out for the best and since then Dana has done a lot of great things for the UFC.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> What other countries has M-1 promoted in other than Russia, Japan and America?
> 
> The UFC now regularly promotes in the UK and Canada. They travel all over the states, they're going to Australia soon. They've been to Germany and Japan too...
> 
> ...


Great response to that map quote.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> What other countries has M-1 promoted in other than Russia, Japan and America?
> 
> The UFC now regularly promotes in the UK and Canada. They travel all over the states, they're going to Australia soon. They've been to Germany and Japan too...


M1 global usually co promotes but they have had shows on in South Korea, Russia, Japan, Brasil, America, Ukraine, Dagestan and many other places around the globe. For many countries M1 is a more known company, UFC is really just America and the English speaking countries.



> Also, they can't put Brock on a plane to Russia because he's just had surgery for a life threatening illness and is currently recuperating.
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with M-1 and everything to do with Fedor. Fedor has been champion in ***** for God knows how long and ***** is like baseball to them. Fedor is one of the biggest sports stars in Russia, he carried the Olympic Torch for christ sake. Fedor fighting in MMA is akin to Michael Jordan, A.Rod or Tom Brady fighting MMA here in the states. He's a national hero over there man, it's got nothing to do with "what M-1 has done for MMA in Russia."


So again why does Dana keep insisting that Fedor go to America and sign up with the UFC, why does he persist in insulting Fedor? The UFC's HW rank has been battered and their best challenger only has a 4-1 record. Its not up to the champion to chase the challenger but for the challenger to chase the champion. Brock or any top UFC fighter that wants to fight Fedor should shut the h3ll up and sign with strikeforce. 




> American's think their country is most important for the same reason almost every other person in every other country believes their country is most important, they live there and they support it. It's nothing to do with blind ignorance and everything to do with keeping ourselves afloat and defending our home. I'm sorry dude, but you come across very ignorant when you throw around statements like that. So what if Some American's can't find Iraq on a map, you'd be hard pressed to find an Iraqi who can point out where Colorado is on a map too.


Have you ever wondered why the rest of the world hates America? Try to conduct yourself in a civil manner, respect other cultures, and try to be more open to other countries. Its ok to be patriotic but try not to discount other countries achievements. 

Its good practice to know as much of a country as possible before attacking it and killing its civilians (innocent or not). 
My point exactly.
Iraq = a country
Colorado = not a country.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It doesn't matter if it's a country or state. At issue was whether someone from another country had a working knowledge of locations in the US, or vice versa.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

alizio said:


> if m1 is so big and popular why can they only put on real international quality shows by co-promoting?? Maybe because they arent nearly as big and as popular as ppl are saying.... i've watched the lame m1 world challenge stuff on HDnet... poor production to poor commentating to mostly poor fighters.... = a crappy event (altho there's a couple fighters there i enjoy like Karl "Psycho" Amoussou).


What makes you think some of those people are not quality international fighters? Most of the ranked fighters western countries have are so biased towards fighters western audiances see. What I saw is a better quality show than some UFC cards.



> They simply cant put on big shows that will get millions of viewers or hundreds of thousands of PPV buyers.... they just arent that profitable which is why they try to leech of companies that are.


Again 6 million people watched the Fedor fight in Russia at 4am. How many can the UFC pull in at that same time?

M1 has been promoting fights in Asia and Europe and has succeded in having its shows broadcast on major free to air channels. M1 has promoted Fedor and this has obviously worked. Fedor is very popular man in Asia especially Korea and Japan where he attends major talk shows and entertainment shows, Fedor has presidential and high ranking political friends, Fedor also gets a very warm/large reception in many countries where he is regarded as a hero.



> As for this fighting for free.... Brock seems like the kinda guy that would fight for free if you insult him at a bar in backwoods Minnesota.
> 
> Fedor seems like the kind of guy who would fight for free if it was organized and properly reffed.


This is what makes these two different, Fedor has class and has the brains. Brock is just another muscle head full of himself. It doesnt help temper that ego when you have dana White on your side. 





> Ppl believing M1 need to give their heads a shake tho.... they wont let Fedor fight for any company unless you give them half, but they are gonna let the biggest fight ever go for free?? How unlikely is that?? They need the $$.... UFC doesnt... what does the UFC really have to lose?? Do you really think the UFC goes broke if Brock lost a fight to Fedor??:sarcastic12: M1 is the only company with something to lose.


Well Fedor does own 20% of the company. M1 is willing to co produce and co promote i.e. share in all the risks, costs and profits. This is fair. M1 has been able to work with many other promotion companies around the globe without a problem. Its the UFC that refuses to work with any other promotion companies.





> everybody who acts like Fedor is in the right needs to ask themselves this.... why is he the only fighter that deserves so many special concessions?? Where do you draw the line?? What will guys who already are a bigger draw $ wise then Fedor want in the future?? What happens when/if Fedor loses?? Is he still worth unprecended $ and 50% promotion?? Will somebody else step up and ask for the same deal (Anderson, GSP or Brock for example)??




This is where you and I, and where the UFC and M1 disagree. For me its not just about show, I dont want MMA to be run like WWE and dont want the belt to be given out to just anyone or to the popular fighter. I want the fighters to earn it and to prove themselves by fighting many fighters and if they loose then going back and fighting many other fighters before a rematch etc.I want MMA to be run like a proper SPORT. 

What the UFC is doing now is going the entertainment route with a POPULAR 4-1 fighter. They might as well give Kimbo a shot at the belt, im sure he will rake in the PPV millions.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Wasnt the 50% promotion thing only in certain regions? I'm sure I've seen some quotes from M-1 saying they never asked for world wide co-promotion. Only in their strong regions. This makes far more sense to me. Typical that Dana would take that 50% figure out of context and use it to make the Russians sound like criminals.

I could be wrong of course. I'm trying to dig up the quotes...


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Hooray! The biggest HW fight that can be made....and it's gonna be free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Won't happen, but kudos to Dana for saying he's down. M-1 was bluffing for sure. Fedor may fight for free, but M-1 needs a meal ticket.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

In addition and totally off topic:

First: I can find any place on Earth on a map; the internet is great.

Second: The whole "the world hates America" bullshit is irrelevant. 

As it relates to MMA, America is the driving force of the sport; both financially and in terms of promotion. If the sport was not popular in the States, you likely would not be on this message board. Would MMA exist? Sure. But definitely not in the context it currently does.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> American's think their country is most important for the same reason almost every other person in every other country believes their country is most important, they live there and they support it. It's nothing to do with blind ignorance and everything to do with keeping ourselves afloat and defending our home. I'm sorry dude, but you come across very ignorant when you throw around statements like that. So what if Some American's can't find Iraq on a map, you'd be hard pressed to find an Iraqi who can point out where Colorado is on a map too.


I know I am almost certainly playing with fire here. But you guys kinda do have a worlwide reputation for being ignorant. I see it demonstrated quite often on the forums. I am not saying your entire country is ignorant but you do seem to have your fair share of people that think America is the center of the universe and don't know or care about anyone / anywhere else.

That being said I work with lots of Americans and you guys are really cool, of course you have your fair share of the intelligent and educated crowd, which is almost certainly a major contributing factor to why you have been so successful over the years.

I just felt the need to pipe up and give his comments a bit of basis because he was / is going to get ultra flamed and probably didn't come across the right way, but I see the point he is making.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> American's think their country is most important for the same reason almost every other person in every other country believes their country is most important, they live there and they support it. It's nothing to do with blind ignorance and everything to do with keeping ourselves afloat and defending our home. I'm sorry dude, but you come across very ignorant when you throw around statements like that. So what if Some American's can't find Iraq on a map, you'd be hard pressed to find an Iraqi who can point out where Colorado is on a map too.


I know I am almost certainly playing with fire here. But you guys kinda do have a worlwide reputation for being ignorant. I see it demonstrated quite often on the forums. I am not saying your entire country is ignorant but you do seem to have your fair share of people that think America is the center of the universe and don't know or care about anyone / anywhere else.

That being said I work with lots of Americans and you guys are really cool, of course you have your fair share of the intelligent and educated crowd, which is almost certainly a major contributing factor to why you have been so successful over the years.

I just felt the need to pipe up and give his comments a bit of basis because he was / is going to get ultra flamed and probably didn't come across the right way, but I see the point he is making. 

Edit: double post! sorry


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

zath the champ said:


> Hooray! The biggest HW fight that can be made....and it's gonna be free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen, but kudos to Dana for saying he's down. M-1 was bluffing for sure. Fedor may fight for free, but M-1 needs a meal ticket.



You can see all of Fedors fights on the net and on free tv, its not much of a stretch for M1 to show the fight free of charge as per their usual practice. The UFC on the other hand normally has PPV and most of its fights are not freely available.

Dana has only said that hes down, its still his move. Bring down Brock and or another top UFC heavyweight to Russia and let all MMA fans watch a free event. AGAIN DANA HASNT RESPONDED TO M1's CHALLENGE/REQUEST!!!!!!!




zath the champ said:


> In addition and totally off topic:
> 
> First: I can find any place on Earth on a map; the internet is great.
> 
> ...




Your again discounting the efforts of other promotions. There are several popular promotions in Japan and Korea that has forged their own way and have made MMA popular in those regions. M1 has also forged its own way and made MMA popular in Russia, the UFC is another that has forged its own way and has made the sport popular in America. 


*THE WORLD != JUST AMERICA.
*


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

alizio said:


> As for this fighting for free.... Brock seems like the kinda guy that would fight for free if you insult him at a bar in backwoods Minnesota.
> 
> Fedor seems like the kind of guy who would fight for free if it was organized and properly reffed.


Yup, 100% true. You see, fedor has NOTHING to prove fighting some random drunk at a bar. Fedor has something called class, hes not a trailer park meathead. Brock on the other hand has the IQ of a dead rat and no class at all.




> I know for some of the Fedor fans it's bigger then Fedor vs Brock.... it's Fedor vs the UFC, Fedor vs America.... you want Russia to finally win?? haha, sorry, you lose again ;P you want somehow magically for Fedor to beat Brock and it to somehow bring down the UFC.... again....


No no and no. I actually like the ufc, and I love America. Don't care much for russia either. This is all about the hype train that is brock lesnar and his ignorant WWE fanboys. A guy with a 4-1 record who hasnt beat anyone worth a damn is an embarassment being even in the same sentence as a 31 - 1 HW prodigy like fedor.

I also dislike brock as a person. He's cocky, stupid, direspectful and way too full of himself. He's already told everyone time and time again hes only in MMA for the money, he doesnt give a damn about the sport. Fedor is the complete opposite.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Yup, 100% true. You see, fedor has NOTHING to prove fighting some random drunk at a bar. Fedor has something called class, hes not a trailer park meathead. Brock on the other hand has the IQ of a dead rat and no class at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was making _way_ more money in the WWE. He wouldn't leave WWE money for UFC money.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

jcc78 said:


> I think we can all agree the idiots that hate our country and hate us for being america are JEALOUS europeans that realize no one has even heard of their small little country much less cares about it.


^
Exhibit A


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Lol, sure Dana...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mjr said:


> ^
> Exhibit A





That post made me sad to be from the states.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> I think we can all agree the idiots that hate our country and hate us for being america are JEALOUS europeans that realize no one has even heard of their small little country much less cares about it.


Yeah I like to call them euroPEONS. America rules the world, everyone else is our bitch


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> That post made me sad to be from the states.


Eh it's not something to be worried about. Every country has some form of person / group that you are not proud of. I was just adding a softer basis to the earlier poster who expressed it in pretty brutal fashion.

Haha but yes, LOL at Jcal....

As for Fedor and Brock fighting for free. NEVER will happen, neither promotions would hold this fight for free, both are talking as much shit as each other. 

I like Dana, but I would like to see him act with a bit more professionalism. The sport is growing and growing and he may turn out to be to volatile to take the sport to the next level. He just needs to cut the swearing, not completely but the novelty has worn off for a lot of people now.




YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Yeah I like to call them euroPEONS. America rules the world, everyone else is our bitch


^
Exhibit B


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

The only group of Americans im ashamed of are left wing liberals.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

But that's another thread, for another time.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread went from Dana responding to the M-1 "challenge" for a free fight between Brock and Fedor, to a USA vs. The World thread. Forgive me for my ignorance, but I'm not sure why it had to go down like that. That being said, I stand by my original point when M-1 first came out with this, its nonsense. NO WAY this fight happens for free. As far as people not liking DW for his brashness, he is just a man from South Boston nad its part of the everyday vernacular there. A side note to this and him not being professional, he has cleaned up his language for the larger media outlets like ESPN, MSNBC, etc. who have had him on their respective shows more frequently as the mma/UFC popularity has grown here in the states. In regards to him being a liar and nothing he says has any weight to it, IMO he believes everything he states at the time he states it. That doesn't make him a liar, it makes him passionate about what he is reponsible for, himself and the UFC. In regards to the "he may never fight again" and now "he's resting comfortably" comments, people who don't know about diverticulitis need to do some research. If left untreated, can be life threatening and even though its a "minor surgery", part of the colon needs to be removed. Forgive me, but I don't find that minor at all. Recovery time, especially for an athlete engaged in physical contact is unknown, could be 6 omnths, could be years. I for one find it funny that this story came out originally AFTER Brock had been sidelined. 

I would never beat against Fedor but I do think that 4 and 1 or not, Brock poses a huge challenge to him because of his size, strength and over all athleticism, which is why IMO people from the mma enthusiast to the average fan want to see this fight. One could only hope that Brock has a full and speedy recovery while the M-1 and UFC figure out how to make this happen.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Guys, on topic please. *



If you want to discuss politics, feel free to start a thread in the lounge.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> This is all about the hype train that is brock lesnar and his ignorant WWE fanboys. A guy with a 4-1 record who hasnt beat anyone worth a damn is an embarassment being even in the same sentence as a 31 - 1 HW prodigy like fedor.
> 
> I also dislike brock as a person. He's cocky, stupid, direspectful and way too full of himself. He's already told everyone time and time again hes only in MMA for the money, he doesnt give a damn about the sport. Fedor is the complete opposite.


I agree!!!!


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

Millen said in his interview:

"Come to his training camp. Come to Stary Oskol, and we'll do three, five-minute rounds in the ring or the cage. We'll do it for fun."

...then Dana agreed, so let the fight happen Dana, don't be a liar!


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

snakerattle79 said:


> Millen said in his interview:
> 
> "Come to his training camp. Come to Stary Oskol, and we'll do three, five-minute rounds in the ring or the cage. We'll do it for fun."
> 
> ...then Dana agreed, so let the fight happen Dana, don't be a liar!




Too late for Dana on the liar bit, but still as an MMA fan, I want the fight to happen.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Mjr said:


> *I know I am almost certainly playing with fire here. But you guys kinda do have a worlwide reputation for being ignorant.* I see it demonstrated quite often on the forums. I am not saying your entire country is ignorant but you do seem to have your fair share of people that think America is the center of the universe and don't know or care about anyone / anywhere else.
> 
> That being said I work with lots of Americans and you guys are really cool, of course you have your fair share of the intelligent and educated crowd, which is almost certainly a major contributing factor to why you have been so successful over the years.
> 
> I just felt the need to pipe up and give his comments a bit of basis because he was / is going to get ultra flamed and probably didn't come across the right way, but I see the point he is making.


That's basically just an over used stereo type, man. In the same vein as Canada's Army never does anything, all French people have terrible hygiene etc. Of course we have our set of ignorant people, but every country does, it's not just limited to us. We have our fair share of those who are over zealous with it, but again not nearly as much as other countries make it out to be. And as for the "America is the center of the universe" thing, every country does that. It's called being patriotic and it'd be a shame if other people in other countries DIDN'T do it.





monaroCountry said:


> What makes you think some of those people are not quality international fighters? Most of the ranked fighters western countries have are so biased towards fighters western audiances see. What I saw is a better quality show than some UFC cards.


Because when you watch them, they are the equivalent of starting fighters in the TUF house most of the time. It has nothing to do with their names and everything to do with their skills. I've watched quite a bit of M-1 Challengers and I've yet to see something that could stack up to a StrikeForce card, let alone a UFC card.



> Again 6 million people watched the Fedor fight in Russia at 4am. How many can the UFC pull in at that same time?


The point is that they don't NEED to. M-1 has 1 fighter that can pull in that many views once every six months, while the UFC can put on 3 cards in 2 months and get nearly that many views while not spending nearly as much money for the fighter to fight on their card.



> M1 has been promoting fights in Asia and Europe and has succeded in having its shows broadcast on major free to air channels. M1 has promoted Fedor and this has obviously worked. Fedor is very popular man in Asia especially Korea and Japan where he attends major talk shows and entertainment shows, Fedor has presidential and high ranking political friends, Fedor also gets a very warm/large reception in many countries where he is regarded as a hero.


M-1 has nothing to do with Fedor's popularity. Like I said, he is a national hero in Russia, carried the Olympic torch etc. He's the best person in his national sport, that's why he has friends in high places, not because of M-1. Also, PRIDE is what made him popular in Asia, not M-1. He was huge there WAY before M-1 was even conceived. Again, this makes me think your knowledge of MMA dates back two years at best.





> Well Fedor does own 20% of the company. M1 is willing to co produce and co promote i.e. share in all the risks, costs and profits. This is fair. M1 has been able to work with many other promotion companies around the globe without a problem. Its the UFC that refuses to work with any other promotion companies.


And for damn good reason they refuse. Despite what you seem to think, M-1 is not a hugely established brand. The UFC is. Why in the hell would the UFC give half it's profits for one fighter? That's idiocy. Especially when you're talking about giving it to an unestablished brand that is in the same business as you. It's like McDonald's telling a Mom'n' Pop burger stand that they can sell Big Macs, it won't happen and it shouldn't.





> This is where you and I, and where the UFC and M1 disagree. For me its not just about show, I dont want MMA to be run like WWE and dont want the belt to be given out to just anyone or to the popular fighter. I want the fighters to earn it and to prove themselves by fighting many fighters and if they loose then going back and fighting many other fighters before a rematch etc.I want MMA to be run like a proper SPORT.
> 
> What the UFC is doing now is going the entertainment route with a POPULAR 4-1 fighter. They might as well give Kimbo a shot at the belt, im sure he will rake in the PPV millions.


Brock holding the Belt has almost nothing to do with him being popular and everything to do with his skill set. I'm sorry, but after the Herring fight he emerged as one of the mroe skillful HWs in the division and was quickly improving. With the state of the HW division when he got his shot, there aren't many who had a better skill set than him. The UFC isn't going the way of the WWE, they're finding a fine balance between them though. They put on extremely entertaining fights and most of the time they're totally viable fights.

And M-1 is trying to have the best fighters fight the best fighters?

Have you see Fedor's last three fights?

Why hasn't he fought Overeem or Werdum instead of Rogers? Oh yeah, because a fight with Rogers would be seen as more entertaining and sell more tickets. If you think M-1 isn't trying to just make money with this you're out of your gourd.





monaroCountry said:


> M1 global usually co promotes but they have had shows on in South Korea, Russia, Japan, Brasil, America, Ukraine, Dagestan and many other places around the globe. For many countries M1 is a more known company, UFC is really just America and the English speaking countries.


M-1 global has had events in Holland, Russia, Spain, Japan, Korea, the US and the UK.

UFC has had events in Canada, The US, The UK, Japan and Germany, with schedueled ones coming up for Australia and possibly Brazil. 

The UFC is spread just as broadly as M-1 with having shows in Europe, Asia and North America, and much more often at that. Just because M-1 has had shows there (in many of those countries, no more than one) does NOT mean they're more well known.





> So again why does Dana keep insisting that Fedor go to America and sign up with the UFC, why does he persist in insulting Fedor? The UFC's HW rank has been battered and their best challenger only has a 4-1 record. Its not up to the champion to chase the challenger but for the challenger to chase the champion. Brock or any top UFC fighter that wants to fight Fedor should shut the h3ll up and sign with strikeforce.


Because there are far more fights for him in the UFC than in strikeforce or M-1. M-1 is full of cans outside Mousaui and Fedor. He has Werdum and Allistair to fight in SF. in the UFC he has Carwin, Cain, Mir, Kongo, JDS, and GG right now, without Lesnar in it. Lesnar's record is NOT what matters, it's never a fighters record that matters, it's his particular skill set that makes the match up great.




> Have you ever wondered why the rest of the world hates America? Try to conduct yourself in a civil manner, respect other cultures, and try to be more open to other countries. Its ok to be patriotic but try not to discount other countries achievements.
> 
> Its good practice to know as much of a country as possible before attacking it and killing its civilians (innocent or not).
> My point exactly.
> ...


So instead of counting on the fact that not only did terrorists from said country flew planes into one of the busiest buildings in our country in our biggest city killing thousands and causing billions in damage, not to mention trying to bomb it 5 years earlier and blowing up one of our embassies in another country, we should take time to learn about their culture before attacking? 

If some dude stabs you in the gut are you going to take the time out to try and learn his life story and past history before you defend yourself? Sorry but the world isn't all perfect and pretty like that. You hit and you get hit back, there's no exchange of words. 

And the Reference to Colorado was meant that Colorado is a landlocked area that is roughly the same size as Iraq (3/4 the size), so it's asking the same question. I realize we attacked the country but it's not like we were saying "hey, you guys suck so we're goingto come in and take your shit." They killed thousands of our people first, they should expect as much. If you honestly don't see it the way you'restating then you're the ignorant one, not me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey I have a question!!!

WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS THREAD???

I really wish that this thread would have stayed on topic and I am quite surprised that it didnt even after the mods stepped in. I hate when this happens because if someone had something to contribute it would more than likely be overlooked now because of the new topic that has taken over...:thumbsdown:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

lulz 90% of my post is on topic... I didn't even see the mod message until you said something :\


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

Dana is the [expletive] man!! I haope Strikeforce goes belly up like every other basement bunk bullsh*t MMA organization that just wants to cash in on the trend.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> So instead of counting on the fact that not only did terrorists from said country flew planes into one of the busiest buildings in our country in our biggest city killing thousands and causing billions in damage, not to mention trying to bomb it 5 years earlier and blowing up one of our embassies in another country, we should take time to learn about their culture before attacking?
> 
> If some dude stabs you in the gut are you going to take the time out to try and learn his life story and past history before you defend yourself? Sorry but the world isn't all perfect and pretty like that. You hit and you get hit back, there's no exchange of words.
> 
> And the Reference to Colorado was meant that Colorado is a landlocked area that is roughly the same size as Iraq (3/4 the size), so it's asking the same question. I realize we attacked the country but it's not like we were saying "hey, you guys suck so we're goingto come in and take your shit." They killed thousands of our people first, they should expect as much. If you honestly don't see it the way you'restating then you're the ignorant one, not me.


I can't believe there are still people in my country that believe this nonsense. Iraq killed thousands of people here? And tried to bomb it 5 years earlier? I mean really dude?

Sorry to continue the derail but dudes like him are why foreigners get the idea that Americans are idiots.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Dana White talks a big talk but that's it. Remember when he was so confident Chucky boy would go to Japan and bring home the Pride MW Grand Prix belt? So confident in fact, he offered $250,000 of the UFC's own money to add to the purse. Man the look on his face when Rampage crushed Liddell was priceless. White doesn't like the way humble pie tastes, even if it is for free. He's not gonna bite.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

evilappendix said:


> Dana White talks a big talk but that's it. Remember when he was so confident Chucky boy would go to Japan and bring home the Pride MW Grand Prix belt? So confident in fact, he offered $250,000 of the UFC's own money to add to the purse. Man the look on his face when Rampage crushed Liddell was priceless. White doesn't like the way humble pie tastes, even if it is for free. He's not gonna bite.


The commentary was the best part, you could hear him getting progressively more pissed off as that fight went on.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Soakked said:


> I can't believe there are still people in my country that believe this nonsense. Iraq killed thousands of people here? And trying to bomb it 5 years ago? I mean really dude?
> 
> Sorry to continue the derail but dudes like him are why foreigners get the idea that Americans are idiots.


We were smart enough to elect George Bush 2x, how could any other country possibly think were stupid? lol


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Once again, can we stay on topic?


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

jcal said:


> We were smart enough to elect George Bush 2x, how could any other country possibly think were stupid? lol


and smart enough to elect a communist...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Jebus tapdancing Christ. Stay on topic, please.

Dana is a businessman and promoter and as such, talks a lot of crap, like another poster in this thread so accurately stated.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What I don't understand is, why does Fedor get paid so much? Yes I realize he is completely overrated, claiming to be the best fighter in the history of ever, but he isn't well known in the US at all. Only hardcore US fans will know who he is, or the people who heard about his one fight with Rogers.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I dont really know if I believe the whole "brock was fighting at 60%" however on the subject of Fedor, honestly Dana is somewhat right the UFC offered him tons of money and wouldnt do the co promotion, hell I wouldnt give someone half my business for one fighter either, even for Fedor. And after they denied all that money now they are saying they will put on a Lesnar/Fedor fight for free??? Super lame dude these russians need to let Fedor join the UFC without the co promotion and let him fight the best competition in MMA. End of story..


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't always dig Dana's delivery, but he's right. Millen's full of it.

But the lead of the article is questionable. I don't think Millen made very many "waves" with his statement.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I dont really know if I believe the whole "brock was fighting at 60%" however on the subject of Fedor, honestly Dana is somewhat right the UFC offered him tons of money and wouldnt do the co promotion, hell I wouldnt give someone half my business for one fighter either, even for Fedor. And after they denied all that money now they are saying they will put on a Lesnar/Fedor fight for free??? Super lame dude these russians need to let Fedor join the UFC without the co promotion and let him fight the best competition in MMA. End of story..


The UFC had NOTHING TO OFFER FEDOR!!!!!!

Fedor, Strikeforce and M1 has already said that the UFC purse was allot lower than what people thought about and that STRIKEFORCE was able to Match UFC's amount.

Why should Fedor risk the health of his company (M1) by joining with these super arrogant American ********? Why cant Brock and the other upstarts chase Fedor and join Strikeforce? If all these arogant Americans want is popularity and fame then joining Strikeforce and fighting Fedor. Imagine having 16 million Russians suddenly knowing the new upstart named BROCK LESNAR?


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

vandalian said:


> I don't always dig Dana's delivery, but he's right. Millen's full of it.
> 
> But the lead of the article is questionable. I don't think Millen made very many "waves" with his statement.




How so? Millen offered the UFC to fight for free in Russia, this is still open. 

Dana in his usual self is just talking his usual b/s. He hasnt adressed the challenge and hasnt sent anyone over to Russia.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please try not to double post; use the edit button instead.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxie said:


> Oh please!
> 
> Dana's completely unprofessional and unpolished speech is seriously getting on my nerves. FFS you're the PRESIDENT of a MULTI BILLION worth company and somehow you can't control your swearing? /rant.
> 
> ...




OOOOOK This can EASILY be a gimmick, BUT if its not and Brock really has been sick for a YEAR or more with this condition not just THIS MONTH.... And his cardio and strength should be way less because of this sickness he had for a year? Fedor better get the KO in the first 10 seconds of the fight because Brock will take him down and beat his face through the octegon.... Fedor has been my favorite HW for 6 F'ing years now but REALLY think about what your saying.... And the point that Dana White says whatever he wants is DANA WHITE BEING DANA WHITE!!! Dumbass YOU EVER SEE HIM ACT DIFFERNT?!?!?! Why would he? Like u said he is the President of a Multi Billion doller company HE DEOSNT GIVE A SHIT WHAT Dirty Russians think....

You guys ever think that Dana maybe JUST MAYBE might go along with this because he is 90% sure that Brock will make a laughing stock of Fedor? And if Brock does that (StrikeForce) Dana's only competition would lose THERE MAIN GUY that they had to Co Promote there whole company for? You might just do it, not like he wouldnt make multi millions off it even if it was "Free" with the record watchers waiting to happen... I bet that if this EVER happend the viewers would hit 7 million



monaroCountry said:


> The UFC had NOTHING TO OFFER FEDOR!!!!!!
> 
> Fedor, Strikeforce and M1 has already said that the UFC purse was allot lower than what people thought about and that STRIKEFORCE was able to Match UFC's amount.
> 
> Why should Fedor risk the health of his company (M1) by joining with these super arrogant American ********? Why cant Brock and the other upstarts chase Fedor and join Strikeforce? If all these arogant Americans want is popularity and fame then joining Strikeforce and fighting Fedor. Imagine having 16 million Russians suddenly knowing the new upstart named BROCK LESNAR?




YOU SERIOUSLY THINK THEY OFFERD FEDOR 30 MILLION! They wanted 50% and if not that then the Biggest promotion gets squat, Strike Force had like 3 promotions and you think they can offer ONE fighter probably more then there paying all there fighters in 2 years.... Your Funny!



monaroCountry said:


> The UFC had NOTHING TO OFFER FEDOR!!!!!!
> 
> Fedor, Strikeforce and M1 has already said that the UFC purse was allot lower than what people thought about and that STRIKEFORCE was able to Match UFC's amount.
> 
> Why should Fedor risk the health of his company (M1) by joining with these super arrogant American ********? Why cant Brock and the other upstarts chase Fedor and join Strikeforce? If all these arogant Americans want is popularity and fame then joining Strikeforce and fighting Fedor. Imagine having 16 million Russians suddenly knowing the new upstart named BROCK LESNAR?




HAHAHAHAHA!! OMG the more i read the more Funny you get! 


"Why should Fedor risk the health of his company (M1) by joining with these super arrogant American ********? Why cant Brock and the other upstarts chase Fedor and join Strikeforce?" 


R U SHITTING ME! NOW ITS A RISK? IF FEDOR EVER HAD A CHANCE AGAINST BROCK He already Blew it, because now Brock is THAT MUCH BETTER, even if this whole sickness with Brock is a joke, the Brock that held Mir and made his face One with the Octegon is going to smash Fedor. IVe NEVER seen a HW do half his shit in such a sort period of time. There has never been a HW like Brock Fedor being a true 32 - 0 cause is convident but never fought a Brock. And plus Brock being THE CHAMP in the Biggest fighting organization in the world is suppost to "Chase" Fedor and JOIN STRIKEFORCE?! HAHAHAHAHA!!! Yeah that makes since ill leave the highest calibur best paying orginization (THAT IM CHAMPION IN) and go into this no name company StrikeForce? FOR WHAT?! HE IS CHAMP he doesnt give a shit about Fedor unless he MANS UP and grows some of those RUSSIAN BALLS because Affiction Ended NOT UFC, Fedor had to find a home NOT BROCK...... IF Fedor really thinks he is that much Better then PROVE IT and go back to ur no name company that im going to see live on Dec 19th with cung le BOOYAYAYAYA Finally living near San Jose paid off!!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

You need to use the edit button. Try not to double post and watch your language.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxie said:


> You need to use the edit button. Try not to double post and watch your language.


Crap! my bad! Didn't know -_-


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> IF Fedor really thinks he is that much Better then PROVE IT and go back to ur no name company that im going to see live on Dec 19th with cung le BOOYAYAYAYA Finally living near San Jose paid off!!


HAHAHA, Fedor and the entire semi-sphere where he lives do not give a **** about Dana White and his company. And Fedor does not think anything, he has much more important issues to deal with than thinking about White (for example what T-shirt to buy). A lot of Americans also think that Fedor doesn't need UFC and UFC doesn't need Fedor. Besides, Dana White is not worth responding to in the first place, he's emotionally shallow person, like a kid in man's body always talking trash and overreacting for no reason. And the last time I checked Fedor was still #1 heavyweight in the world and Brock is out of the picture, he hasn't proved anything and hasn't beaten anyone legit and possessing a real threat.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> HAHAHA, Fedor and the entire semi-sphere where he lives do not give a **** about Dana White and his company. And Fedor does not think anything, he has much more important issues to deal with than thinking about White (for example what T-shirt to buy). A lot of Americans also think that Fedor doesn't need UFC and UFC doesn't need Fedor. Besides, Dana White is not worth responding to in the first place, he's emotionally shallow person, like a kid in man's body always talking trash and overreacting for no reason. And the last time I checked Fedor was still #1 heavyweight in the world and Brock is out of the picture, he hasn't proved anything and hasn't beaten anyone legit and possessing a real threat.


Why is Dana getting the blunt, when Millen and M-1 called him out in the first place?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Why is Dana getting the blunt, when Millen and M-1 called him out in the first place?


It's not just what Dana says right now. He always says a lot of trash about the guy he hasn't even met in person and he's the same guy who is a very respectable man in the eyes of many people all over the world because of his accomplishments and attitude towards people. If White was a Russian and kept acted like a kid in my country by saying garbage to the man who shakes hands with the president, he would be f***ing killed with a skewdriver throught his heart for this slandering!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> It's not just what Dana says right now. He always says a lot of trash about the guy he hasn't even met in person and he's the same guy who is a very respectable man in the eyes of many people all over the world because of his accomplishments and attitude towards people. If White was a Russian and kept acted like a kid in my country by saying garbage to the man who shakes hands with the president, he would be f***ing killed with a skewdriver throught his heart for this slandering!


In that case, why isn't Jerry Millen dead?


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

dude i'm all about dana doing some trash talking! who cares about professionalism, the dude didn't forget where he came from alright. and they started it, so im all for dana in this one


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I like Dana, but I gotta agree he should bump up the professionalism a couple of notches. 
I don't like seeing him carry on like a disrespectful twat when something doesn't go his way or he doesn't get something he wants. The name calling and immature shit may be accepted in America, but it isn't accepted worldwide where respect is a much larger issue.

I am not taking a shot on Dana about this current issue either, because both parties are talking so far out of their asses, this fight will NEVER happen for free. Why M1 even suggested it in the first place is beyond me.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Mjr said:


> I like Dana, but I gotta agree he should bump up the professionalism a couple of notches.
> I don't like seeing him carry on like a disrespectful twat when something doesn't go his way or he doesn't get something he wants. The name calling and immature shit may be accepted in America, but it isn't accepted worldwide where respect is a much larger issue.
> 
> I am not taking a shot on Dana about this current issue either, because both parties are talking so far out of their asses, this fight will NEVER happen for free. Why M1 even suggested it in the first place is beyond me.


 whats with the constant underlying tone of anti americanism?? every country has foul mouthed ppl.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> whats with the constant underlying tone of anti americanism?? every country has foul mouthed ppl.


My point being that respect in Russia is a BIG thing, as mentioned above. I was highlighting a cultural difference that is all. Please don't try derail another thread.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

monaroCountry said:


> How so? Millen offered the UFC to fight for free in Russia, this is still open.
> 
> Dana in his usual self is just talking his usual b/s. He hasnt adressed the challenge and hasnt sent anyone over to Russia.


Because the M-1 guys are generally full of shit. Can't fault Dana for responding to BS with BS.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

jcc78 said:


> Yeah we all know russia is barbaric and lawless and the authorities dont give a shit unless it personally benefits them... free speech is also against the law in russia too, and the mafia is in control of all entertainment outlets(sports, TV, politics).
> 
> Thank god russia lost the cold war.


Have you ever left your own country by any chance?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Seconded ^


This thread has run its course and gone off topic way too many times.


----------

